# My boys



## Linda3 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi can anyone offer these 2 boys a home, I took them in but they don't get on with my cats so regretably they need to be loved by someone else please


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

They are gorgeous cats! If you can provide a bit more information it would help, eg. age, indoor/outdoor, health issues, where you are?


----------



## Linda3 (Dec 2, 2015)

Linda3 said:


> Hi can anyone offer these 2 boys a home, I took them in but they don't get on with my cats so regretably they need to be loved by someone else please


Archie the ginger tom is 5 an indoor cat very laid back and likes to just curl up on your lap, lou is 4 also an indoor cat, neither have any health issues neither of them have been neutered they just love cuddles


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Um why are they not neutered?!
Also do they need to be homed together because they are close or can they be seperated?
Sorry for all the questions but this will help a potential new adopter. What is their background?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

You might find that neutering them eases the tension between them and your own cats. You're trying to integrate cats with hormones busily flying around.


----------

